# απομείωση



## Themis (Apr 15, 2011)

Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση σε ένα άλλο νήμα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς έχουν αντιληφθεί οι συλλεξιλόγοι να χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα η "απομείωση". Προσωπικά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι από ένα "από" επιτατικό (που μας δίνει π.χ. αποπληρωμή=εξόφληση), έχουμε οδηγηθεί σε μια καλολογική χρήση της απομείωσης (για την αποφυγή της μπανάλ μείωσης) χωρίς να υπάρχει καμία νοηματική σαφήνεια. Γιατί η πληρωμή μιας οφειλής έχει βέβαια ένα απόλυτο όριο, αλλά η απομείωση ενός αποθέματος σημαίνει άραγε μέχρι πλήρους μηδενισμού ή θα πρέπει απλώς να την εννοήσουμε σαν ταχύρυθμη; Η πιο εύλογη χρήση που έχω συναντήσει είναι τα απομειωμένα στοιχεία ενεργητικού, όπου φαίνεται κατ' αρχήν να δηλώνεται η μεγάλη μείωση της αξίας τους αλλά φαίνεται επίσης να μην ιδρώνει κανενός το αυτί αν η μείωση είναι μικρή. Σχεδόν πάντα, λοιπόν, την απομείωση τη συναντώ σαν απλό συνώνυμο της μείωσης. Τι εντυπώσεις έχουν αποκομίσει οι λοιποί σερφάροντες στα γλωσσικά ναρκοπέδια;


----------



## Themis (Apr 15, 2011)

Συνεχίζω με τη ρητή διατύπωση της προσωπικής μου εντύπωσης. Ξεκινάω με την αποπληρωμή, γιατί νομίζω ότι η αντιδιαστολή των δύο λέξεων είναι πολύ χρήσιμη και ότι η αποπληρωμή βοήθησε να γενικευτεί η χρήση της απομείωσης. Λοιπόν, αποπληρωμή σημαίνει εξόφληση και κακώς χρησιμοποιείται μερικές φορές για απλή πληρωμή (π.χ. τοκοχρεολυτικής δόσης).

Αντίθετα, η απομείωση δεν χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια της μείωσης μέχρι πλήρους μηδενισμού. Ούτε όμως στο μέγεθος της μείωσης μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα στοιχείο που θα της έδινε διακριτή σημασία. Σε γενικές γραμμές, σημαίνει απλώς μείωση, αλλά υπάρχει και μια διαφοροποίηση. Περιφερόμενος ξανά σε οικονομικά συμφραζόμενα, κατασκευάζω δύο προτάσεις όπου - σύμφωνα πάντα με τη σημερινή χρήση - η μείωση και η απομείωση δεν είναι εναλλάξιμες:
- "Η μείωση των αποθεμάτων της δεν επιτρέπει στην εταιρεία να ανταποκριθεί σε απότομη αύξηση της ζήτησης για τα προϊόντα της."
- "Η απομείωση των περιουσιακών στοιχείων της δεν επιτρέπει στην εταιρεία να ανακόψει την καθοδική πορεία της μετοχής της."

Συνοψίζοντας, έχω την εντύπωση, βάσει της χρήσης που συναντώ, ότι η απομείωση σημαίνει εν γένει μείωση, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ειδικότερα για να δηλώσει μείωση κατ' αξία, απώλεια αξίας. Στην ειδικότερη χρήση της νομίζω ότι, πριν από την αμφίσημη μείωση, τα πρώτα συνώνυμα θα ήταν η απαξίωση και η υποβάθμιση.

Μπορεί βέβαια και να φαντασιώνομαι τη στοιχειακή διαμόρφωση όμορφων διακρίσεων που, όπως έχει πει σαράντα φορές ένας εκλεκτός συλλεξιλόγος, όμορφα καίγονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2011)

Themis said:


> Συνοψίζοντας, έχω την εντύπωση, βάσει της χρήσης που συναντώ, ότι η απομείωση σημαίνει εν γένει μείωση, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ειδικότερα για να δηλώσει μείωση κατ' αξία, απώλεια αξίας. Στην ειδικότερη χρήση της νομίζω ότι, πριν από την αμφίσημη μείωση, τα πρώτα συνώνυμα θα ήταν η απαξίωση και η υποβάθμιση.


Συγχίλια.




Themis said:


> Μπορεί βέβαια και να φαντασιώνομαι τη στοιχειακή διαμόρφωση όμορφων διακρίσεων που, όπως έχει πει σαράντα φορές ένας εκλεκτός συλλεξιλόγος, όμορφα καίγονται.


Ζήτω οι όμορφες μικρές διακρίσεις και οι διαφορές (και στον πληθυντικό, και στον ενικό)!


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2011)

Μακάρι να ξέραμε ποιος το πρωτοέβαλε στη γλώσσα, ποιον όρο μετέφραζε (_impairment, depletion_;) και γιατί θεώρησε ότι δεν του έκαναν οι όροι που είχε ήδη στο ράφι. Έχουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς το πρόβλημα με το _απο_- (η _απόφραξη_ είναι το ολότελα ή το ξεβούλωμα;), να προσθέσουμε και ένα _απο_- με σταδιακότητα πάει πολύ.

Βλέπω πάντως, όπως κι εσύ, στα πρώτα ευρήματα τη σημασία της μείωσης της αξίας, την υποτίμησης.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2011)

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει αντιστοιχίσει τον όρο *απομείωση* με το *wastage*, οπότε μπορούμε βάσιμα να υποθέσουμε πως εννοεί το _απο-_ επιτατικά και ορίζει την απομείωση ως αρνητικώς δηλούμενη μείωση (καθότι ο όρος _μείωση_ είναι ουδέτερος· μπορεί να είναι και εύσημος και κακόσημος, όπως συμβαίνει αντίστοιχα αν μιλήσουμε για μείωση της ανεργίας απ' τη μια και μείωση του εργατικού δυναμικού απ' την άλλη), αφού τη συνδέει με την απώλεια και τη φθορά.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 15, 2011)

Η απομείωση υπάρχει στον Δημητράκο.


----------



## Themis (Apr 15, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> Η απομείωση υπάρχει στον Δημητράκο.


 Ναι, κι αυτό δεν αλλάζει απολύτως τίποτα στα όσα συζητήσαμε. Ο Δημητράκος μάς λέει: ή μείωση ή μεγάλη μείωση. Το "από" σαφώς είναι επιτατικό. Εμείς το ξέρουμε, αλλά αυτοί που γράφουν και τους διαβάζουμε το ξέρουν ότι το ξέρουμε; Τα σύγχρονα λεξικά δεν την έχουν καθόλου (εκτός αν μπήκε στην 82η έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ, βέβαια). Η απομείωση ήταν λέξη που βρισκόταν σε πλήρη αχρηστία στον προφορικό λόγο και διήγε σκιώδη βίο στον γραπτό. Εσχάτως όμως οι τάσεις λογιοτατισμού την ανέσυραν και η χρήση της διευρύνεται. Εντάξει, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, αλλά τίθεται ένα ερώτημα στο οποίο τα λεξικά δεν μας βοηθούν καθόλου να απαντήσουμε: πώς χρησιμοποιείται, διαφέρει άραγε και σε τι ακριβώς από τη σκέτη μείωση; Ιδού η απορία. Κι εμείς, σαν μεταφραστές, πρέπει να έχουμε τεντωμένες κεραίες, γιατί, αν τα περιμένουμε όλα από τα λεξικά, σωθήκαμε. Είμαστε πολύ πιο ονλάιν ακόμα και από τα ονλάιν λεξικά. Εξού και η συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2011)

Καλησπέρα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι για μένα αποτέλεσε σχεδόν ευχάριστη έκπληξη η λημματογράφηση από τον Δημητράκο («2. (νεωτ.) η κατ' επανάληψιν, η λίαν μεγάλη μείωσις, ιδίως επί των χρηματικών αξιών οίον χαρτονομίσματος, μετοχών κττ.: _η απομείωσις του εθνικού νομίσματος_») και ας χαρακτήρισα το νήμα με την ετικέτα _neologism_ και πρέπει τώρα να σκεφτώ και να προσθέσω ετικέτα _αναβίωση_ ή _διαδικτυακή εκτόξευση στα πρωτοσέλιδα_ ή κάτι ανάλογο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Themis said:


> Τίθεται ένα ερώτημα στο οποίο τα λεξικά δεν μας βοηθούν καθόλου να απαντήσουμε: πώς χρησιμοποιείται, διαφέρει άραγε και σε τι ακριβώς από τη σκέτη μείωση;


Έχω την αίσθηση πως για τη διαφορά σχολίασα στο #5: Η _μείωση_ είναι ουδέτερη, ενώ η _απομείωση_ κακόσημη· η ανεργία / το λειτουργικό κόστος _μειώνεται_, δεν _απομειώνεται_.


----------



## Themis (Apr 16, 2011)

Ζαζ, στο #5 είχες πει πώς το ορίζει η ΕΛΕΤΟ, κάτι που δεν ταυτίζεται αναγκαστικά με την υπάρχουσα χρήση. Μόνο τώρα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κι εσύ έχεις διαπιστώσει τέτοια χρήση. Διατηρώ σοβαρές αμφιβολίες, εννοείται βάσει της χρήσης που έχω συναντήσει εγώ. Είναι πάντως αλήθεια ότι η μείωση αξίας χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως σε συμφραζόμενα όπου αυτό φαίνεται να θεωρείται ανεπιθύμητο, οπότε υπάρχει βάση για τη συσχέτιση που λες. Δεν έχω όμως καθόλου την αίσθηση ότι η απομείωση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σχεδόν για οποιαδήποτε ανεπιθύμητη μείωση. Ούτε είναι ευνόητο ότι μια τέτοιου είδους μείωση δεν μπορεί να γίνει αντιληπτή, υπό άλλη οπτική γωνία, σαν άκρως επιθυμητή, π.χ. όσον αφορά την αξία υπερτιμημένου νομίσματος ή την αξία περιουσιακών στοιχείων που τροφοδοτεί φούσκες. Θα επανέλθω όταν θα έχω χρόνο, αλλά νομίζω ότι το κυριότερο θα είναι να δούμε (κατά τρόπο, αν μη τι άλλο, στατιστικώς σημαντικό) τη χρήση της απομείωσης όταν δεν σημαίνει μείωση αξίας.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Δεν νομίζω ότι η _απομείωση_ χρησιμοποιείται για οποιαδήποτε ανεπιθυμήτη μείωση, αλλά πάντως παρατήρησα πως, όταν χρησιμοποιείται, τούτο γίνεται σε κακόσημα χρήση ή περικείμενο.


----------

